

How SUPL Reveals My Identity and Location to Google When I Use GPS - monort
http://mobilesociety.typepad.com/mobile_life/2014/08/supl-reveals-my-identity-and-location-to-google.html

======
icebraining
BlackHat 2012: "Security issues with SUPL implementations" has an overview of
these problems: [https://rpw.io/slides/rpw-
bhus2012-supl.pdf](https://rpw.io/slides/rpw-bhus2012-supl.pdf)

